# RYAN FORD in Sealy does it again.



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Decided to pick up a new 2014 F-250 over the weekend. I just wanted to say thanks to the BEST FORD Dealer in Texas.

RYAN FORD does it again. If you need a new truck make sure you get in touch with Curtis Markland or anyone else at this great dealership. They are ALL good people.

http://www.dealerrater.com/dealer/Ryan-Ford-review-36143/

Drove out, trade appraised, discussed price, deal done and papers signed in less than 1 hr. *That* is service.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice truck! I still get 2 free oil changes a year there. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats on the new truck DSL looks great !!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nice! Good color choice as well. They will get a shot on my next one.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

nice truck. I'd be nice to you too if you bought trucks that often.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I bought mine there as well. Good people.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats. It looks like your last one.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks. 

Yes I buy a new truck every few years so they take care of me there.. They did a great job on this deal and I was thoroughly pleased. 

Yes Jay, it looks like the last one. Same color just decided I wanted a short bed this time.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

nice looking truck congrats


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Short bed easier to park. Needed a long bed on many occasions however. Gettting me a bed extender.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes I buy a new truck every few years so they take care of me there.. They did a great job on this deal and I was thoroughly pleased.
> 
> Yes Jay, it looks like the last one. Same color just decided I wanted a short bed this time.


Dam, we should have switched. I am thinking of trading for a long bed.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> Dam, we should have switched. I am thinking of trading for a long bed.


Mine is out there for sale.. :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfBacklash (Nov 19, 2013)

2nd. Curtis hooked me up with a killer deal on my Raptor. I send everyone I can his direction. No typical dealer BS and I spent less than 30 minutes at the dealership. Everything else was done over the phone.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

KingOfBacklash said:


> 2nd. Curtis hooked me up with a killer deal on my Raptor. I send everyone I can his direction. No typical dealer BS and I spent less than 30 minutes at the dealership. Everything else was done over the phone.


Good deal. They seem to be able to get everything done in no time at all.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Fine looking truck right there now! Will give Curtis a holler when I get my next one.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Bassman5119 said:


> Fine looking truck right there now! Will give Curtis a holler when I get my next one.


Cool. He will give you a great deal for sure.


----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

I'm glad for y'all that Curtis was giving y'all good pricing, but when I was shopping trucks , he told me the price listed on the web was the best he could do. based on what I had read about him on 2cool, I was sure expecting something better than that from him.... He must be doing something right to command all the repeat business I read about. I guess I just didn't have the same experience that others have had.

For me, I found a dealer and salesman close to my area ( Andy Cordove @ McRee Ford) , gave me good pricing, EXCELLENT service, and they have free loaners for owners ( that I hope I never have to use)

I liked the deal that Andy worked for me last month, so a couple days ago, we went and bought the same truck again, in a different color for my wife.










Still have a couple of Dodge diesels in the driveway, but I am really enjoying the new Ford trucks...


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

CircleC said:


> I'm glad for y'all that Curtis was giving y'all good pricing, but when I was shopping trucks , he told me the price listed on the web was the best he could do. based on what I had read about him on 2cool, I was sure expecting something better than that from him.... He must be doing something right to command all the repeat business I read about. I guess I just didn't have the same experience that others have had.
> 
> For me, I found a dealer and salesman close to my area ( Andy Cordove @ McRee Ford) , gave me good pricing, EXCELLENT service, and they have free loaners for owners ( that I hope I never have to use)
> 
> ...


Badass trucks

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

Texican89,

Thank you. I only have a couple thousand miles on the gray truck, and a couple hundred on the silver. So far I have been real pleased with them. Pulls my loaded 28'x8' cattle trailer like a dream. The fuel mileage isn't near what I get on the old Dodge trucks with the 5.9 cummins, that are sitting in the driveway, but they don;t have the emissions junk either...


----------

